

Sony PlayStation 4 Defects Linked to Tampering by Foxconn Interns - morphics
http://www.ibtimes.co.in/articles/522767/20131117/foxconn-interns-tampered-sony-playstation4-consoles-during.htm

======
texan
It seems that Sony has narrowed the damaged units to those sold by Amazon.
Hmm. With Amazon being one of the biggest shippers in the country, it is
strange to see that they haven't got their system down pat.

[http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/11/19/amazon-accused-of-
bre...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/11/19/amazon-accused-of-breaking-
playstations-sony-investigating/?mod=WSJBlog&mod=)

------
philliphaydon
What ever Sony. Take responsibility.

